# Back In Action



## Rocky (Nov 24, 2007)

Greetings brothers! I have been away for quite some time, for various reasons, one of which I am posting pictures of in this post. My daughther, Kassidy Marie, now 7 months old. I know, I know old farts like me are not suppose to be having kids but what can I say, Rangers never quit haha! solthum More pics of Kassidy can been seen for those interested at http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h259/RockyTL11/?action=view&current=a7b5dcc7.pbr

Kassidy is very special to us and born on a special day, Easter Sunday, April 8, 2007. She was born 2 1/2 months early and only weighted 3.8 pounds but she is now caught up with her age group and weights about 15 pound as her last nurses visit. She is very active, and is cutting two teeth already. She is doing her best to talk and walk but it is a bit early for that yet. She has learned to roll over by herself. She loves the Shoot Ben Laden game, shich some of you guys might enjoy as well. You can find it at http://www.stormpages.com/talibanfun/binliquors.swf I have found this game very good to keep those hand and eye movements sharp, Kassidy just likes the sounds and action bou;

I hope all of you are well and had a great Thanksgiving. I am staying busy doing claims and attempting to keep people informed. I have started a blog site that some of you might find interesting. It is located at http://rocky-lz-kassidy.blogspot.com/ Nothing fancy just a place to post things and give my own thoughts on them. All of you are welcome to do the same.

I wish everyone a very Merry Christmas in advance. May you be blessed with joy during the Christmas season and each day of the year.


----------



## Matzos (Nov 24, 2007)

Best wishes to you all, for now and the future solthum


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Rocky,
   Good to hear from you and congratulations on your beautiful daughter. It's obvious where she gets her good looks from, and brother, it ain't you.
Like you, I have a beautiful wife that is a few years and then some, younger then me. I would love to have children with her but unfortunately, many years ago I was made to shoot blanks and I'm beyond repair, so it's just her and I on this final journey of discovery together. I hope to return to your great Ranger site one day but until then, keep the faith brother.
Semper Fi & Merry Christmas to you and your family !


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations Rocky she is beautiful 

Best wishes to you all


----------



## airborne (Dec 2, 2007)

*G'day*

Hi Rocky, great pics mate, if there's one thing gauranteed to knock the toughest wiseass on his butt it's having a daughter ! Keep the faith mate, and all good wishes to you and yours for Christmas and the New Year.

Mike


----------



## barmajan (Feb 23, 2008)

oh 

so cute


----------

